# Titan robot in UK علي عباس جاسم ميكاترونيكس عراق



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 


اخواني اخواتي الاعزاء 


ادناه الموقع الرسمي لاشهر روبوت حقيقي موجود في انكلترا وموجودة الموفيات بالموقع تكدرون تشوفه وهذا الروبوت متجول مع الفريق الخاص به بدول كثيرة جداا من العالم وهو روبوت حقيقي كامل النظام بدون اي تدخل خارجي 

وهذا الروبوت اسمه تيتان وفشي ضخم واكثر شي يعجب هو طريقة تصميم الموقع الخرافي الرسمي الخاص به ارجووووو ان ينال رضااااكم 


والحقيقة هذا اني سعيد انه شفت بالحقيقة وجه لوجه بالصدفه واني في منطقة وهذا الروبوت هو والفريق الخاص بيه زار هذه المنطقة اللي اني متواجد بيهه في غرب لندن ولكن للاسف كنت لا املك كامرة لتصيرة:86::86::86::86:
ولكن موجود الموفيه باليو تيوووب قرب الاندر كراوند ستيشن والنك الثاني مرفق ادناه 


http://www.cyberstein.co.uk/

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pnODc1UO95Q

والسلام عليكم 

تحية لكل ميكاترونيكس :19::19::19::19::19::19:


علي عباس جاسم عراق ميكاترونيكس


----------

